# Game 20: Denver Nuggets @ Miami Heat



## 77AJ

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 10-9 *@* *Miami Heat* 10-9

*Time:* 7:30 PM ET Friday, December 9, 2005
*TV:* Altitude, Sun Sports
*Location:* American Airlines Arena, Miami, FL

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 7 Greg Buckner 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California (probable)
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Miami Heat*






































*Projected Miami Heat Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 55 Jason Williams 6-1 190 11/18/75 7 Florida 
*SG* - 3 Dwyane Wade 6-4 212 1/17/82 2 Marquette 
*SF* - 42 James Posey 6-8 215 1/13/77 6 Xavier 
*PF* - 40 Udonis Haslem 6-8 232 6/9/80 2 Florida 
*C* - 33 Alonzo Mourning 6-10 261 2/8/70 13 Georgetown

*Miami Heat Reserves*
20 Gary Payton PG 6-4 180 7/23/68 15 Oregon State 
8 Antoine Walker F 6-9 245 8/12/76 9 Kentucky 
24 Jason Kapono SF 6-8 220 2/4/81 2 UCLA 
51 Michael Doleac C 6-11 262 6/15/77 7 Utah 
49 Shandon Anderson GF 6-6 210 12/31/73 9 Georgia 
25 Wayne Simien F 6-9 255 3/9/83 R Kansas

*Miami Heat Players Stats:*










*Miami Heat Head Coach:*








*Stan Van Gundy*

*Out of game due to Injuries*
32 Shaquille O'Neal C 7-1 325 3/6/72 13 LSU

*---------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Heat Fans and Nuggets Fans get in! :banana:

Heat fans you are more than welcomed to post your feelings, and thoughts regarding the game here! Good luck.

Our Nuggets are playing decent ball right now. I hope we can continue against this against the slumping Heat. However I'm sure the Heat are going to be coming out with a lot of energy. There is no doubt D. Wade and company will want to avenge their loss to the Nuggets. I'm looking for the Nuggets to come out with their own sense of purpose in this game. We need Buckner to do a good job on Wade. That being said Wade will get his. Just don't let him explode for 35 points and a triple double this guy can do that.

Let's Go Nuggets!


----------



## 77AJ

Game Time Tomrrow!

This is the second and final meeting between the Nuggets and the Heat this season. Nuggets defeated the Heat 101-99 in Denver. The Nuggets young leader Carmelo Anthony led the way with 23 points.

Should be a great game. Nuggets got a little winning streak going, and the Heat are on a skid. Who's W/L streak will continue and stop ?


----------



## Timmons

*KMart is out tonight against the HEAT!*

This is going to be a tough game for Denver. I'm not sure if they'll pull it out in Miami, but the road trip should net atleast 3 wins for Denver.


----------



## 77AJ

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> *KMart is out tonight against the HEAT!*
> 
> This is going to be a tough game for Denver. I'm not sure if they'll pull it out in Miami, but the road trip should net atleast 3 wins for Denver.


If the Nuggets can win tonight, they may put all the road games in the win column.


----------



## 77AJ

I hope the rest helps K-Mart.


----------



## 77AJ

Well I don't think Shaq will be playing or is he ?

I'm out. Time to watch the game. :cheers:


----------



## Natedagreat12

NUGGETS suprisingly win 100-92. Melo with a fricken 40 (points). Melo got turned on tonight. Nuggs sweep heat..... Nuggs on a 3 game win streak. Nuggs looking sexay!


----------



## Kuskid

When he gets it going, get out of Melo's way. That first step still drops my jaw from time to time.

Posey stripped Melo going to the hoop at some point in the second half (early 4th quarter?), and it went out off Melo's leg. On the ensuing position, he battled through a few well-set screens, and wouldn't let Posey come close to even being able to catch the ball. He just had this defensive intensity that, if he would approach every possession with it, would make him one of the very elite in the league.

Camby had the quietest 18 and 12 possible in a game of basketball. :cheers: Keep up the great work, Marcus.

Francisco Elson grabbed 11 boards tonight. That's pretty damn good for a backup having to play starter's minutes.

Why can't Dermarr Johnson get consistent, excuse me, *any* minutes? Actually, not even plural. Why can't he just get minute? He's first in the league in FT% for God's sake! Unless there's an injury that I didn't know about, play Dermarr!!

Look at the box scores, particularly the minutes column. Our starters averaged out to about 35 minutes apiece tongiht (including Buckner, who actually played pretty well tonight). It's too early in the year for a 7-man rotation, especially with the way we play, much less with 3 good guards sitting the bench. Please tell me I'm missing something big here?


----------



## 77AJ

Kuskid said:


> When he gets it going, get out of Melo's way. That first step still drops my jaw from time to time.
> 
> Posey stripped Melo going to the hoop at some point in the second half (early 4th quarter?), and it went out off Melo's leg. On the ensuing position, he battled through a few well-set screens, and wouldn't let Posey come close to even being able to catch the ball. He just had this defensive intensity that, if he would approach every possession with it, would make him one of the very elite in the league.
> 
> Camby had the quietest 18 and 12 possible in a game of basketball. :cheers: Keep up the great work, Marcus.
> 
> Francisco Elson grabbed 11 boards tonight. That's pretty damn good for a backup having to play starter's minutes.
> 
> Why can't Dermarr Johnson get consistent, excuse me, *any* minutes? Actually, not even plural. Why can't he just get minute? He's first in the league in FT% for God's sake! Unless there's an injury that I didn't know about, play Dermarr!!
> 
> Look at the box scores, particularly the minutes column. Our starters averaged out to about 35 minutes apiece tongiht (including Buckner, who actually played pretty well tonight). It's too early in the year for a 7-man rotation, especially with the way we play, much less with 3 good guards sitting the bench. Please tell me I'm missing something big here?


DerMarr has been struggling when starting. So Karl benched him in favor of Buckner. Also because Buckner plays from a defense stand point. He is very strong minded. And actually Buckner is able to body up against players like Joe Johnson and D Wade better than DerMarr. I wouldn't be suprised to see Karl switch back to DerMarr as the starter if Buckner starts playing bad. However as long as Buck is playing well I say keep the guy in. Plus he is starting to hit his 3 ball.

By the way I agree with everything you said about Melo. The kid is fantastic. It was also great seeing him, and Wade go at one another. It was a great game to watch as a Nuggets fan. I believe the Nuggets can win all their games on the road. However the first big step was in Miami!

Here's to the Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ

*Box Score*

http://www.nba.com/games/20051209/DENMIA/boxscore.html


----------



## NugzFan

damn nice win.


----------



## 77AJ

NugzFan said:


> damn nice win.


It really was NugzFan. :cheers:


----------



## Timmons

Kuskid said:


> Francisco Elson grabbed 11 boards tonight. That's pretty damn good for a backup having to play starter's minutes.
> 
> Why can't Dermarr Johnson get consistent, excuse me, *any* minutes?


Nobody was a bigger DerMarr supporter than myself. I'm not ready to give up on him at all, but something is missing.

I'm sick of watching DJ on the floor not taking the ball to the hoop and just standing in the corner on offense. When he's in at garbage time he's a different player. His confidence is way up and he gets some DWade type moves to the hoop and dunks em' home with his long frame.

The kid must not believe he's NBA calibar, but he is. It's hard for me to watch him struggle when I know he can succeed. Karl needs to find a way to reach DJ. I also am worried that DJ and Watson may get sent to the Knicks for Q-Rich. I'd like to see Denver keep DerMarr, but if Q comes to town then DJ is just that much more buried on the bench.

Buckner is really suprising me. He is active on offense and yes AJ23 finally finding a little 3-range. I think Buck is a quality starter right now and giving the Nuggets some toughness. But he's no Bruce Bowen, anyone else see DWade abuse Buck. Actually nobody can guard DWade.

Elson was big on the glass all night. He and Camby are Denver's version of the twin towers! :biggrin: 

I was on the edge of my seat all night last night and I loved the fact Denver found a way to pull out a W! That would have been a waste letting Melo drop 40 and lose!

Miller should have passed to Melo late to get a couple free throws and break his career high of 41!

WZUP Dwight Howard!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## 77AJ

Nice to see you coming around on Buck tobin. It's true Wade abused buck, but Wade is probably the best finisher/slasher in the league. I put him even above James/Bryant/Carter. That Wade is just unreal. However what Buckner does even if he is getting abused is body up on the guy. I like that about Buckner. He is just a strong minded tough guy. He doesn't get down if Wade put ups 30 almost 40 a night on him. He goes out there and lays wood on him. It gives our team a tenacity. DerMarr IMO will come aroud. What I think is DerMarr's problem is that he watches the game to much, and doesn't get invloved. Also he just seems really inconsistent this season. Buck is the man right now. Plus that 3 is dropping.. :biggrin:


----------

